# Cf mod



## Ice (13/2/15)

Got my cf mod today, build my first 0.8 ohm coil with 32g kanthal. Hitting like a beast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (13/2/15)

Ice said:


> Got my cf mod today, build my first 0.8 ohm coil with 32g kanthal. Hitting like a beast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice bud...You may want to consider getting some 26/28G wire if you are going to build sub-ohm coils...because I'm guessing you had to do quite a few wraps on that 32G to get below 1.0 Ohm  

Lower guage (thicker) wire also gives a cooler vape


----------



## Ice (13/2/15)

How many wraps on 28 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (13/2/15)

28g - 0.8ohm - 1.5mm diameter- 6 wraps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ice (13/2/15)

Wil try that only got 32 now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (13/2/15)

have you considered doing a twisted coil build or parallel build?

that way you can lower your resistance and still use the thin wire that you have.

for a parallel coil you can do about 4-5 wraps on a 2mm dia


----------



## Ice (13/2/15)

Ye im stil new to building stil trying difrent stuf wil try twisted not to dimiliar with parelel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

